# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Compro Cintas de riego y mantas en desuso, geomenbrana, jabas y bidones en desuso, y todo material plástico en desuso.

## Sebasplast

SE COMPRAN CINTAS Y MANGAS RE RIEGO, GEOMENBRANA, JABAS, TUBOS DE POLIETILENO PARA RECICLAR.TODO LO QUE UD. RETIRE Y ESTE EN DESUSO . SE RETIRAN EN EL PREDIO Y SE PAGA AL CONTADO. LLAMAR A  JHOEL PEREZ SEBASTIAN
NEXTEL :Frown: 99)414*0214 / RPM : #945403272 jhoel_perez1977@hotmail.com
BIENES Y SERVICIOS ACUARIO E.I.R.L.
CONTAMOS CON CERTIFICACIÓN DIGESATemas similares: Compro Cintas de riego y mantas en desuso, geomenbrana, jabas y bidones en desuso, y todo material plástico en desuso. NECESITO PRECIOS DE GEOMENBRANA COMPRO MANGUERAS PARA RIEGO DE DESCARTE jabas cosecheras de plastico jabas cosecheras

----------

